# RESOLVED Unable to ping computer on local network?



## Aaron74 (Apr 19, 2007)

G'day,

I am hoping someone might be able to give me a reason or reasons why I am unable to ping a computer on our small local network! We have four computers, three running XP home and the other XP Pro. They all have same workgroup name and all have Anti virus portection (CA Internet Security on front two computers, AVG 7.5 Free Edition on back ones). All four machines appear when I go to "view workgroup computers off the "My Network Places" menu. 

I can open the shared folders/drives of the other three machines but not this forth one up the front. I can ping the other three machines from this one but can't ping it from any of the other three.


Any thoughts/suggestions?

Cheers,

Aaron :smile:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Unable to ping computer on local network?*

Hi Aaron, :wave:

My first thought is that a firewall is blocking the ping. Check the firewall settings and try temporarily disabling it and then pinging.


----------



## Aaron74 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Unable to ping computer on local network?*

Thanks for your help Matt...you were right...It was the firewall...my boss installed CA's Internet Security and by default the Firewall setting's were set to their highest level! I have adjusted them accordingly! Muchly appreciated.

Kind regards,

Aaron : )


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Unable to ping computer on local network?*

No problem Aaron. :smile:


----------

